# Work on the costa del sol



## eireguy_24 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey all,

Im moving to the costa del sol in a couple weeks(flights booked today!) for a few months.Can anyone tell me the situation regarding bars this season?,ive looked at threads on several sites and despite the credit crunch the tourist season seems to have kicked off ok and by all accounts holding its own..for now at least!!I have been travelling over now for 3 years to do seasonal bar work in torremolinos centre but now im thinking about a change and heading in the benalmadena direction. So if anyone has any advise/tips etc etc, it would be very much appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

eireguy_24 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Im moving to the costa del sol in a couple weeks(flights booked today!) for a few months.Can anyone tell me the situation regarding bars this season?,ive looked at threads on several sites and despite the credit crunch the tourist season seems to have kicked off ok and by all accounts holding its own..for now at least!!I have been travelling over now for 3 years to do seasonal bar work in torremolinos centre but now im thinking about a change and heading in the benalmadena direction. So if anyone has any advise/tips etc etc, it would be very much appreciated.
> Thanks!



If you know of bars that will give you work in Torremolinos then go there! You could always travel along the coast and have a look on your days off!

Is the tourist industry holding its own??

Jo x


----------

